# Watch Storage Sacks



## jef.L

Having sucessfully polished most of the scratches out of the crystal on my Omega I needed to find a suitable method of storage to keep it safe from further harm.

A quick check on e-*%Â£ quickly found a suitable 6-watch box, I have five so far, but at nearly Â£30







, that's almost another Seiko 5 for goodness sake.

I needed to think again, as one more purchase and I would have to buy another box if I wanted any more watches, and that would _definitely_ be another Seiko 5.

A day or so later I was idly cleaning my sunglasses with a scrap of chamois when the solution came to me. A small purse-string sack made from chamois leather would give all the protection required. A visit to Asda netted a small chamois for Â£2.45 and two pairs of shoelaces for 39p each. A simple rectangle of chamois, folded in half, and stitched along two adjacent sides produced a simple sack. The chamois purchased was big enough for four sacks. The domestic sewing machine easily coped with the soft chamois and even I can manage four inches of straight sewing. Fold the open top concertina fashion and punch four slots with a _sharp_ 1/4" chisel on each side and thread half a shoelace from each end (two separate strings) and

voila:-










three sacks at Â£1.08p each


----------



## jef.L

What happened to the fourth sack? I hear you ask.

Beware the photographer spouse when cutting out your sacks....

"Oooh! lovely, just what I need to clean my lenses, you can spare this one can't you darling?" she says, and spirits away the softest piece in the pile before I can even think the word no, let alone say it.









Aah well, a small price to pay for marital harmony.

cheers,

Jef


----------



## jasonm

Cool!

I bet Mac wont think so









Bet the watches smell nice too.....


----------



## Jeremy67

Can we have a close up of that chrono please?


----------



## pg tips

Mac could buy a cow, keep it in his garden and strap his watches around it's tail


----------



## nursegladys

jef.L said:


> Having sucessfully polished most of the scratches out of the crystal on my Omega I needed to find a suitable method of storage to keep it safe from further harm.
> 
> A quick check on e-*%Â£ quickly found a suitable 6-watch box, I have five so far, but at nearly Â£30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that's almost another Seiko 5 for goodness sake.
> 
> I needed to think again, as one more purchase and I would have to buy another box if I wanted any more watches, and that would _definitely_ be another Seiko 5.
> 
> A day or so later I was idly cleaning my sunglasses with a scrap of chamois when the solution came to me. A small purse-string sack made from chamois leather would give all the protection required. A visit to Asda netted a small chamois for Â£2.45 and two pairs of shoelaces for 39p each. A simple rectangle of chamois, folded in half, and stitched along two adjacent sides produced a simple sack. The chamois purchased was big enough for four sacks. The domestic sewing machine easily coped with the soft chamois and even I can manage four inches of straight sewing. Fold the open top concertina fashion and punch four slots with a _sharp_ 1/4" chisel on each side and thread half a shoelace from each end (two separate strings) and
> 
> voila:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> three sacks at Â£1.08p each


As a frugal house-husband now, this is an excellent idea; just one problem......I need a collection of watches to use them


----------



## Bladerunner

nursegladys said:


> Having sucessfully polished most of the scratches out of the As a frugal house-husband now, this is an excellent idea; just one problem......I need a collection of watches to use them


Don't worry this is the place to sort that out.


----------



## nursegladys

Bladerunner said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having sucessfully polished most of the scratches out of the As a frugal house-husband now, this is an excellent idea; just one problem......I need a collection of watches to use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry this is the place to sort that out.
Click to expand...

Yeeeesss, I am beginning to realise that


----------



## Bladerunner

nursegladys said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having sucessfully polished most of the scratches out of the As a frugal house-husband now, this is an excellent idea; just one problem......I need a collection of watches to use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry this is the place to sort that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeeeesss, I am beginning to realise that
Click to expand...

I think that's how it often starts.


----------



## jef.L

Jeremy67 said:


> Can we have a close up of that chrono please?


Its nothing special (its...... shhhhhhhh! quartz







),

and neither is the photo, sorry.

I'll have to get 'er indoors to take some decent pics.

Anyway, here's my effort










and no, the hour hand is not missing, I took the photo at just after twenty-five past five.

See, I really am a crap photographer


----------



## Steve264

jef.L said:


> Jeremy67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have a close up of that chrono please?
Click to expand...









I used to have one of those, I lost it one day about 7 years ago at the airport flying home from Dublin (presume the bracelet lost a spring bar, never realised it was gone until I got home







). Never seen one again until just now.


----------



## gnuse

Nice sacks, but I don't think I have the heart to hide my watches from view. I have found the plastic sleeves that many watchmakers seem to use to be good for protecting the watch and allowing one to see the watch.


----------



## PhilM

Having just moved last month, I was concerned about scratching any of my watches so eventually I ended up putting each watch into a pair of socks









Worked fine for me


----------



## grey

PhilM said:


> Having just moved last month, I was concerned about scratching any of my watches so eventually I ended up putting each watch into a *pair of socks *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked fine for me


*Pair?* You must be posh.







Actually, I do the same. Trouble is the speed at which a watch exits one of the father-in-law's old knee length Wolseys when I shake it to get the bugger out (haven't got round to labelling them and don't know what's in where) can be quite damaging. Good business for the man from Birstall though!

Graham


----------



## Bladerunner

PhilM said:


> Having just moved last month, I was concerned about scratching any of my watches so eventually I ended up putting each watch into a pair of socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked fine for me


Necessity is the mother of invention Phil.


----------



## PhilM

grey said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having just moved last month, I was concerned about scratching any of my watches so eventually I ended up putting each watch into a *pair of socks *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> *Pair?* You must be posh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I do the same. Trouble is the speed at which a watch exits one of the father-in-law's old knee length Wolseys when I shake it to get the bugger out (haven't got round to labelling them and don't know what's in where) can be quite damaging. Good business for the man from Birstall though!
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

Nice to hear from another fourm member that also uses the sock method 



Bladerunner said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having just moved last month, I was concerned about scratching any of my watches so eventually I ended up putting each watch into a pair of socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> Necessity is the mother of invention Phil.
Click to expand...

Thanks Alan


----------



## minkle

I use pouches like that if i'm going away, got a load made from that velour stuff. Got the sizes mixed up so also ended up with 50 tiny ones for rings, still finding the things everywhere!


----------



## Guest

I use a real cheap skate method

Bubble wrap formed into a pouch, I then staple up the sides & fold over the top. Made in seconds and doesn't cost a bean if you've got bubble wrap & staples lying around.


----------



## b11ocx

Now if someone sold them ready-made I would buy them, but I am far too lazy to make them up.


----------



## chris l

Well, I started with the wall board, with a cloth over it. Filled that.










Then I bought the cabinet. Filled that.










I've now been selling for several months and have got down to those shown.

The cabinets still full though. And the box under the bed.

Do you know, I'm beginning to think I might have a problem....


----------



## Guz

Thats the sorta room I dream about :tongue2: :tongue2:

One for every day of the decade :blink: :blink:

Health to enjoy


----------



## Guz

Sorry Chris,,

Any chance of seeing inside your drawers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do it slowly,, :blink: one by one :blink: :blink:


----------



## knirirr

I rather fancy these pouches and mentioned it to the other half. Around three hours later I was presented with the following drawstring pouch:










This was apparently knitted from sock wool whilst we sat watching a film last night.


----------



## PhilM

That's great, having a 710 that also appreciates your watches and wants to make sure there well protected


----------



## knirirr

PhilM said:


> That's great, having a 710 that also appreciates your watches and wants to make sure there well protected


Thanks!

She is happy for me to collect watches (as long as I don't buy her too many) because she collects so much wool. The watches take up far less space. ;-)

She got me this container for my birthday yesterday:


----------



## PhilM

Mate hang on to her she's perfect, what more can a WIS want


----------



## mattbeef

I think that this might be the answer for me as they are currently in a tuppaware box 

Not good i know


----------

